# Lanz Bulldog tractor



## gg89220 (Jun 21, 2015)

engine hot air,flame swallower,by julius de waal plans


----------



## gg89220 (Jun 21, 2015)

suite des photos
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZIp4ffTvUE[/ame]


----------



## barnesrickw (Jun 21, 2015)

Beautiful work.  You should be proud.


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm lost for words, that is a work of art! Beautiful.


----------



## tms6401 (Jun 22, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! A wonderful piece of workmanship.

Tom


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 22, 2015)

Enjoyed this thread very much.


----------



## Davewild (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm seriously impressed, beautiful.

Dave


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Absolutely Beautiful!  Congratulations on an exceptional build.  Thanks for all the pictures & vid.


----------



## pjpickard (Aug 21, 2015)

Great work, that is really nice! Thanks for putting it up here!


----------



## Cymro77 (Aug 22, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful a piece of mechanical art!


----------

